# 100g Saltwater - Ideal setup? - and also where to get SW info -



## Abemas (Mar 9, 2005)

I used to keep cichlids before I went off to college. However, I have always wanted a SW tank but never could because of the cost involved. While I'm tempted to just start again with a freshwater tank I really think I would enjoy a SW more. Still, I know I need to read up a lot on saltwater tanks before I get into anything.....so my question here is 3 fold.

1) Where is the best location I can go to become well rounded and knowledgeable in keeping a SW tank? Can any of you suggest a book, website, or the like which I should look in to?

2) When I do start the tank I want to go big - probably a 100g for sure. What would be the ideal setup for a tank of this size as far as equipment goes (filter, skimmer, etc. etc.)

3) I've seen the LFS have a lot of the bow front tanks on display....is there any advantage to haveing a bow front vs the traditional style?

Thanks!


----------



## Apostle (Mar 8, 2005)

with regard to #3, it's purely cosmetic...they are made of acrylic instead of glass which means they are lighter, can be shaped differently, and are stronger. They also have a cleaner look around the edges because they don't have the silicone caulk bonding the edges together. The downside is they are typically more expensive and the surfaces can scratch, unlike glass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

the bowfront is just a look. dont bother wasting the money on it unless u really want that look for a tank.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well this is a good site for well rounded knowledge but there are a few books out there that will help you out. A book by Fenner (someone help me out with the title) is a good choice. Equipment can be a touchy subject... it all depends on what you want to have in your tank... I definately DON'T recomend a canister or hang on back filters... and I highly recomend a skimmer instead. Lighting all depends on what you wanna keep... forecent compacts work for most hardy corals... but halides are better... (in general) Is it going to be a reef tank or just a live rock with fish tank?


----------



## Abemas (Mar 9, 2005)

Going to be a live rock with fish tank most likely.

I searched Barnes and Noble with that author name and it came up with - The Conscientious Marine Aquarist: A Commonsense Handbook for Successful Saltwater Hobbyists - is that the book?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

thats the one!


----------

